# Thanks Plump Princess! Haha..



## The Fat Man (Oct 4, 2005)

Flipping through the bio on your site I came across where you were talking about your favorite types of music, you mentioned H.I.M. in the same breath as a band called Kenna.. I love H.I.M. so I searched for Kenna on iTunes. Yow! Thanks for inadvertently introducing me to a kickass band, babe, much appreciated.


----------



## Plump_Princess (Oct 5, 2005)

DUUUDE. YOU SO ROCK. Uggh omg I LOVE H.I.M.! Them and Kenna are my two faves...OH! And Jem. She's all trip-hoppy.

I'm actually going to a H.I.M. concert in Toronto in Novembeeer. Yeah, so pumped.

I hope you downloaded RedMan. Fav. Song. Ever.

<333!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2005)

I hear a lot of goth rock bands do some excellent tribute albums!

you get to hear some of H.I.M. on the CKY (camp kill yourself) dvds which features Bam Margera and others doing their zany, wacky, silly, slap-happy, 
why in the heck would you do such a thing? stuff....similar to jack-ass...but they have music performances or videos in the CKY episodes also.

I don't have a definitive listening style but among some of my select artists are: Nirvana, Dinosaur Jr., Sonic Youth, Orbital, Moby, Bjork Gudmundsdottir, The Pixies, Beck, Mogwai, Tortoise, Arab Strap, Loop Guru, Jamie Myerson, The Orb, The Chemical Brothers, The Prodigy, Prodigal Sons, Tool, Teenage Fan Club, King Missile, They Might Be Giants, Weezer.....etc.....


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2005)

I find HIM sound very poppy and manufactuered now.  Have done for the last few years. 

I like my music a bit less 'made for the masses'.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2005)

C'mon Em....can you list some musicians or bands that you like?


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2005)

Of course I could. I could also spend 10 minutes researching obscure bands on the internet and come up with a list and you'd be none the wiser! lol


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 5, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Of course I could. I could also spend 10 minutes researching obscure bands on the internet and come up with a list and you'd be none the wiser! lol



Until I asked you to sing me a few bars...


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2005)

Seth Warren said:


> Until I asked you to sing me a few bars...



haha  *laaa laaaa laaaaa*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2005)

LOL *You're not gonna tell me nuttin' soooo I'll just stick my tongue out atcha!


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2005)

swamptoad said:


> LOL *You're not gonna tell me nuttin' soooo I'll just stick my tongue out atcha!



Yeah I just hate it when people reel off a long list of cool sounding bands to sound cool  but


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 5, 2005)

I absolutly love Clutch.. them and CKY have slowly become two of my favorite bands. Em, I'm all up for some cool indie rock.. let us have 'em babe, lol.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 6, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> Em, I'm all up for some cool indie rock.. let us have 'em babe, lol.


 
she won't, so i will. i am an indie snob after all.

belle & sebastian, pedro the lion, sondre lerche, starflyer 59, yo la tengo, elliot smith, the flaming lips, the anniversary, morella's forest, aphex twin, brian eno, radiohead, the jesus and mary chain, squarepusher, air, ryan adams, bright eyes, the velvet underground, the shins.

not all indie bands, but all bands the indie kids are digging right now.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2005)

Those are some excellent music artists in that list waitingforsuperman.


----------



## Plump_Princess (Oct 6, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> she won't, so i will. i am an indie snob after all.
> 
> belle & sebastian, pedro the lion, sondre lerche, starflyer 59, yo la tengo, elliot smith, the flaming lips, the anniversary, morella's forest, aphex twin, brian eno, radiohead, the jesus and mary chain, squarepusher, air, ryan adams, bright eyes, the velvet underground, the shins.
> 
> not all indie bands, but all bands the indie kids are digging right now.



Mmmm...I love Air, too.

As to another post further back...Bam LOVES H.I.M. If you see in one shot of the "Jackass Movie" he's actually dressed like the lead singer. He also has a HUGE poster of them in his living room above his fireplace.

As for "music for the masses"...you can't give much _artistic_ credit to the people who produce "popular" music just to please audiences, but! You have to note that they DO do well! Although I can admit to enjoying indie music and appreciateing it sooo much better, I still love dancing to "In Da Club" when it comes on. It's just catchy! There IS a reason why it becomes to popular.


----------



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> she won't, so i will. i am an indie snob after all.
> 
> belle & sebastian, pedro the lion, sondre lerche, starflyer 59, yo la tengo, elliot smith, the flaming lips, the anniversary, morella's forest, aphex twin, brian eno, radiohead, the jesus and mary chain, squarepusher, air, ryan adams, bright eyes, the velvet underground, the shins.
> 
> not all indie bands, but all bands the indie kids are digging right now.



I'm glad you liked that aphex twin video. Have you seen the come to daddy one? arghh freaks me out. I miss moon safari since my computer wiped, I loved that album. Can't listen to too much elliot smith because it makes me want to die.

Listening to Sigur Ros now.. do you like them?


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 7, 2005)

Try some Euro-metal, all. Nightwish has a new one out ("Once"). Excellent disc. I'm also a fan of Lacuna Coil, The Gathering, and Arcturus.


----------



## Lunar Sanctum (Oct 8, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> Try some Euro-metal, all. Nightwish has a new one out ("Once"). Excellent disc. I'm also a fan of Lacuna Coil, The Gathering, and Arcturus.



Holy Crap! Somebody else is into Euro-Metal! Yeah, Nightwish's album 'Once' was definetly the best release last year; it had the perfect fusion of metal and orchestral music (especially on the epic '*Ghost Love Score'*, seriously check that one song out if you can). I highly, highly recommend that album to anyone willing to listen to something a little unique as nobody fuses the two genres better than Nightwish on that album.

Back to H.I.M., I like them because they seem to be the first Scandinavian metal band that seems to be catching on in North America. Also, 'Rip Out the Wings of a Butterfly' is fun to play on a guitar if you have one handy. Their success could pave the way for many other awesome Finnish, Sweedish, Norwegian, and other northern European bands. Catching the best power metal band to come outta Finland this monday, Stratovarius. Oh yeah, Nightwish and H.I.M. are from Finland, too! Nobody on this board caught Therion when they toured the US, did they? I missed them .

Here's a quick list of the lesser-well known Euro/Power-Metal bands that I live by, somebody holler if you know any of 'em: Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius, Nightwish, Therion, Edguy, Virgin Steele, Kamelot (my fave band along with Iron Maiden), Lunatica, Running Wild, Conception (my avatar), Blind Guardian, Ayreon, Sirenia, Tad Morose, Threshold, Edenbridge, Cruachan (celtic metal), Circle II Circle. Some of these are American, but their fan-base is in Europe so that's where they tour.

I hope many of these bands will eventually be able to migriate across the Atlantic to tour 'cause the metal scene over here sucks, its really almost non-existent. Oh well, hope some of you take a look into the Power-Metal scene, the songs can get get a bit fast but they are very, very melodic and the most powerful music anywhere.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

Bauhaus...


----------



## Plump_Princess (Oct 8, 2005)

Lunar Sanctum said:


> Holy Crap! Somebody else is into Euro-Metal! Yeah, Nightwish's album 'Once' was definetly the best release last year; it had the perfect fusion of metal and orchestral music (especially on the epic '*Ghost Love Score'*, seriously check that one song out if you can). I highly, highly recommend that album to anyone willing to listen to something a little unique as nobody fuses the two genres better than Nightwish on that album.
> 
> Back to H.I.M., I like them because they seem to be the first Scandinavian metal band that seems to be catching on in North America. Also, 'Rip Out the Wings of a Butterfly' is fun to play on a guitar if you have one handy. Their success could pave the way for many other awesome Finnish, Sweedish, Norwegian, and other northern European bands. Catching the best power metal band to come outta Finland this monday, Stratovarius. Oh yeah, Nightwish and H.I.M. are from Finland, too! Nobody on this board caught Therion when they toured the US, did they? I missed them .
> 
> ...



Check out their website, www.darklight.com for tour dates and locations. GO TORONTO. <3


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 8, 2005)

Lunar Sanctum said:


> Holy Crap! Somebody else is into Euro-Metal! Yeah, Nightwish's album 'Once' was definetly the best release last year; it had the perfect fusion of metal and orchestral music (especially on the epic '*Ghost Love Score'*, seriously check that one song out if you can). I highly, highly recommend that album to anyone willing to listen to something a little unique as nobody fuses the two genres better than Nightwish on that album.
> 
> Back to H.I.M., I like them because they seem to be the first Scandinavian metal band that seems to be catching on in North America. Also, 'Rip Out the Wings of a Butterfly' is fun to play on a guitar if you have one handy. Their success could pave the way for many other awesome Finnish, Sweedish, Norwegian, and other northern European bands. Catching the best power metal band to come outta Finland this monday, Stratovarius. Oh yeah, Nightwish and H.I.M. are from Finland, too! Nobody on this board caught Therion when they toured the US, did they? I missed them .
> 
> ...



I'm not a huge power metal fan aside from Helloween (Keepers, Walls of Jericho era), Lost Horizon, Pyramaze, and a few others, but I don't dislike any that you mentioned. Edguy pushes the cheese factor a little far... Ayreon is friggin brilliant, The Human Equation is an awesome album. Oh yeah, Blind Guardian's an awesome band too.

America has a good metal scene, it's just that it a) is relatively underground and b) doesn't include much power metal. Although US power metal is generally, in my opinion, better than Euro power metal in that it's usually more aggressive, and I'm a big 80's thrash fan (back when America had the best metal scene in the world... alright I know Germany's was great too, but we had Exodus, Sadus, and Overkill... now most of those bands are still around, but they suck *crosses fingers for new Sadus*). Check out Cellador and Theocracy, two US power metal bands that come immediately to mind. 

Children of Bodom appears to be making a name for themselves in the states. It's just unfortunate that they suck now. Their first two albums were awesome speedy power/thrash, but then they started to get kind of boring in my opinion. And that whole Gothenburg scene is getting pretty big, but once again, they're doing it by sucking. They've all lightened their sound and instead of formulaic, slowed-down NWOBHM reject riffs that at least retained complexity and musical integrity, they opt for the instantly catchy but ultimately boring sound I thought died with the nu metal trend. By "they" I mean In Flames, Arch Enemy, Soilwork, The Duskfall, etc. I still have hope in Skyfire, Darkane, and Dark Tranquillity.

Damn. I get quite worked up at just the mention of metal. I've probably got more to say but I'll just conclude with the fact that I personally am a thrash/speed/heavy/death metal fan above anything else, including power metal, but that doesn't mean I don't like it. It's just not my main fix. I actually happen to be listening to Nightwish at the moment (who, by the way, aren't big in America, but are HUGE in Europe).


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 8, 2005)

Lunar Sanctum said:


> Holy Crap! Somebody else is into Euro-Metal! Yeah, Nightwish's album 'Once' was definetly the best release last year; it had the perfect fusion of metal and orchestral music (especially on the epic '*Ghost Love Score'*, seriously check that one song out if you can). I highly, highly recommend that album to anyone willing to listen to something a little unique as nobody fuses the two genres better than Nightwish on that album.


Ghost Love Score is unbelievable. I'm extremely impressed that this band got a ton of funding, enough to hire a whole orchestra, and it didn't go to their heads and ruin them. That male vocalist has figured out how to use his voice properly, too. He no longer makes me laugh on this disc (although the lines "I'm in love with my lust / Turning angel wings to dust" DID make me laugh).


----------



## Lunar Sanctum (Oct 10, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> I'm not a huge power metal fan aside from Helloween (Keepers, Walls of Jericho era), Lost Horizon, Pyramaze, and a few others, but I don't dislike any that you mentioned. Edguy pushes the cheese factor a little far... Ayreon is friggin brilliant, The Human Equation is an awesome album. Oh yeah, Blind Guardian's an awesome band too.
> 
> America has a good metal scene, it's just that it a) is relatively underground and b) doesn't include much power metal. Although US power metal is generally, in my opinion, better than Euro power metal in that it's usually more aggressive, and I'm a big 80's thrash fan (back when America had the best metal scene in the world... alright I know Germany's was great too, but we had Exodus, Sadus, and Overkill... now most of those bands are still around, but they suck *crosses fingers for new Sadus*). Check out Cellador and Theocracy, two US power metal bands that come immediately to mind.
> 
> ...



Your screen name doesn't come from the Iron Maiden song of the same name, does it? I love that chorus; "Moonchiiiiiiiiiiild! Hear the mandrake scream!"

Yeah, Edguy does write some cheesy lyrics sometimes but I still love 'em. They even totally make fun of themselves over some of their cheesy songs too (which is so cool). They never take themselves too seriously on stage at all, it was a blast to see them when they same through with Hammerfall last August.

Yes, Arjen has released some awesome concept albums with his band Ayreon, my favorites are probably the Flight of the Migrator albums. The only reason I claimed American metal generally sucks is, well, when I went to Ozzfest this year that festival is a decent representation of the American metal scene. I was only there to see the two headliners, Maiden and Sabbath, and I personally thought most of the other bands were bleh. As far as the show went, thats another story thats far to long to get into here due to some onstage 'incidents' that I'm sure many of you read or heard about somewhere. And yes, old-school Bay Area thrash rules. I've always been a huge fan of 'Ride the Lightning' and 'Master of Puppets'.


----------



## Lunar Sanctum (Oct 10, 2005)

Plump_Princess said:


> Check out their website, www.darklight.com for tour dates and locations. GO TORONTO. <3



Have fun at the show! My favorite band Kamelot is playing Toronto next month, I wish I could go so friggin' bad !


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 10, 2005)

Lunar Sanctum said:


> Your screen name doesn't come from the Iron Maiden song of the same name, does it? I love that chorus; "Moonchiiiiiiiiiiild! Hear the mandrake scream!"


 Hehe, you got it. Seventh Son is like my favorite album ever.



> Yeah, Edguy does write some cheesy lyrics sometimes but I still love 'em. They even totally make fun of themselves over some of their cheesy songs too (which is so cool). They never take themselves too seriously on stage at all, it was a blast to see them when they same through with Hammerfall last August.
> 
> Yes, Arjen has released some awesome concept albums with his band Ayreon, my favorites are probably the Flight of the Migrator albums. The only reason I claimed American metal generally sucks is, well, when I went to Ozzfest this year that festival is a decent representation of the American metal scene. I was only there to see the two headliners, Maiden and Sabbath, and I personally thought most of the other bands were bleh. As far as the show went, thats another story thats far to long to get into here due to some onstage 'incidents' that I'm sure many of you read or heard about somewhere. And yes, old-school Bay Area thrash rules. I've always been a huge fan of 'Ride the Lightning' and 'Master of Puppets'.



I've wanted to see Edguy live for some time now, I hear they put on a really funny show. And yeah, as far as this whole "New Wave of American Heavy Metal" goes, you're definately right, most of it's pretty crappy. And I'll definately agree with you that Europe's scene is exponetially better than America's.

On a side note... I think I'd like Nightwish more if Tarja wasn't so damn skinny!


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

If you're looking for related bands, I cannot recommend the site http://last.fm enough! It gives recommendations on what other people like, and it's very accurate in identifying things you'd probably like. It works best when you use a media player that sends what you listen to to the site. I totally love it


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> On a side note... I think I'd like Nightwish more if Tarja wasn't so damn skinny!


Have a look at the band pics in the foldout of "Angels Fall First". She looks distinctly chunky in them - and is _blond_ too.


----------



## Zoe (Oct 23, 2005)

Lunar Sanctum said:


> Holy Crap! Somebody else is into Euro-Metal! Yeah, Nightwish's album 'Once' was definetly the best release last year; it had the perfect fusion of metal and orchestral music.





Moonchild said:


> America has a good metal scene, it's just that it a) is relatively underground and b) doesn't include much power metal... Children of Bodom appears to be making a name for themselves in the States. It's just unfortunate that they suck now. Their first two albums were awesome speedy power/thrash, but then they started to get kind of boring in my opinion.



I couldn't agree more! I'm surprised to find so many other Euro-Metal fans here, especially those who enjoy listening to some northern European bands... Lunar Sanctum, Moonchild, ataraxia and many others - thank you for making my day!


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoe said:


> I couldn't agree more! I'm surprised to find so many other Euro-Metal fans here, especially those who enjoy listening to some northern European bands... Lunar Sanctum, Moonchild, ataraxia and many others - thank you for making my day!



*listens to Oomph! while he reads this*


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoe said:


> I couldn't agree more! I'm surprised to find so many other Euro-Metal fans here, especially those who enjoy listening to some northern European bands... Lunar Sanctum, Moonchild, ataraxia and many others - thank you for making my day!


It is weird, isn't it? Some psychologist needs to do a study on the connection between fat and Scandinavian metal sometime


----------

